
Show HN: I made immigrationlist.co which lists the best countries to immigrate - zaheerbaloch
https://immigrationlist.co/
======
WM6v
This indiehacker scene is getting weird. People copying Pieter Levels to the
pixel chasing some passive income dream.

Some of this junk leaks to HN because the style is literally targeted to the
crowd. But these little projects lack depth under the emojis and the cool
attitude.

Think for yourself too. You are literally copying everything Levels and the
cult are doing. Sprinkling it with emojis, the ridiculous button in the
footer. You don't have to do that.

------
zaheerbaloch
Being a Pakistani, it is not easy when it comes to visa-free travel to other
countries. This website intends to show the best countries to immigrate from
developing countries. Also serves the purposed for people in developed
countries to think about other options.

